# RIP Gypsy Queen



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. She will always be a part of you and one day we all reunite in the Earth and Sky x


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! I wish I had words that can take away the pain. I know there are a few good ones on here!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

This one made me cry, and think of horses I have lost.


God saw you getting tired,
And a cure was not to be.
So he put his arms around you,
And whispered Come to me.

With tearful eyes we watched you,
And saw you pass away.
Although we loved you dearly,
We could not make you stay.

'Your brave heart stopped beating
Graceful legs were laid to rest
God broke our hearts to prove to us
He only takes the best'


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful mare


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hugs....
I don't think there are words when our heart is shattered...it is time you need.
Your memories will carry your through this horrible point in time..
I'm so sorry...

hlg.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m sorry! That is awful.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. I cannot fathom how hard that must be.

you said she was poisoned. if you know that, well, it must make things doubly hard to deal with. Do you wish to tell us about this?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I've kept all of our good horses till God took them home. Some from old age and some in the prime of their lives like your Gypsy Queen. It never gets any easier to bury them and give them a final good bye, What worries me the most now is I'm sure my current horse will out live me. I am very concerned that whoever gets her after me will take care of her as I do now.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My condolences. The death of our four legged friends often leaves us sad and feeling shattered. It's a normal part of grief and the only way to get through it is to let enough time pass that you learn to live it.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

Kalraii said:


> My heart goes out to you. She will always be a part of you and one day we all reunite in the Earth and Sky x


I truly believe that. That thought alone keeps me going on days like today. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

Redhead said:


> This one made me cry, and think of horses I have lost.
> 
> 
> God saw you getting tired,
> ...


Wow. I really love that. Made me cry by the 2nd line. 
She had fallen after being poisoned by a vicious neighbor. I held her head in my lap for 12 hours. It kills me that there was absolutely NOTHING I could do!


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. I cannot fathom how hard that must be.
> 
> you said she was poisoned. if you know that, well, it must make things doubly hard to deal with. Do you wish to tell us about this?


In a nutshell, I've been having problems with a neighbor. Thursday while I was at work and my husband was at the feed store, this vicious man trespassed on my farm, and just gave her SOMETHING. That was at 730pm. At 130am, she collapsed and subsequently broke her hip. She never got back up again. She was euthanized at 138 pm Friday. 
I held her in my arms and her head in my lap foot those 12 hours. She was only 8 years old.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> I've kept all of our good horses till God took them home. Some from old age and some in the prime of their lives like your Gypsy Queen. It never gets any easier to bury them and give them a final good bye, What worries me the most now is I'm sure my current horse will out live me. I am very concerned that whoever gets her after me will take care of her as I do now.


Unfortunately, I'm not as lucky as you in having another current horse. I feel like I can never ride again!!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

TWHGypsyQueen said:


> In a nutshell, I've been having problems with a neighbor. Thursday while I was at work and my husband was at the feed store, this vicious man trespassed on my farm, and just gave her SOMETHING. That was at 730pm. At 130am, she collapsed and subsequently broke her hip. She never got back up again. She was euthanized at 138 pm Friday.
> I held her in my arms and her head in my lap foot those 12 hours. She was only 8 years old.


I really hope you reported this to the police. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

.


TWHGypsyQueen said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not as lucky as you in having another current horse. I feel like I can never ride again!!


 In time you will and should get another horse. It was a long time before I got another horse after I buried my last, not because I couldn't bear to but, because I had other things in my life I needed to do. The first horse we lost was shot by a neighbor who was mad at at the man next door that we bought her from and was keeping her until I finished our fence. Like you I was called at work and rushed home. When I got there she was standing with the fellow we bought her from. As soon as she saw me she nickered at me. I walked up to her and from that moment until the vet put her down she held her forehead against my chest. It was very hard. We have had many horses after Cricket.

Seven years ago my wife got kidney cancer during the fight I needed something to keep my mind off it so, I got a long yearling to train and it has been wonderful. My wife received a new ( to us) drug of Imuno Therapy and is in remission. Ki has been so beneficial to me to keeping my mind busy it has been a God send. So for your mental relief I would suggest another horse when you can. You never forget old friends but, can always use new ones.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> I really hope you reported this to the police. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Yes. It's been reported. The county sheriff's office has security camera footage, and are in the process of bringing it up to the prosecutor's office. Criminal trespass and harm to an animal causing death.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> .
> 
> In time you will and should get another horse. It was a long time before I got another horse after I buried my last, not because I couldn't bear to but, because I had other things in my life I needed to do. The first horse we lost was shot by a neighbor who was mad at at the man next door that we bought her from and was keeping her until I finished our fence. Like you I was called at work and rushed home. When I got there she was standing with the fellow we bought her from. As soon as she saw me she nickered at me. I walked up to her and from that moment until the vet put her down she held her forehead against my chest. It was very hard. We have had many horses after Cricket.
> 
> Seven years ago my wife got kidney cancer during the fight I needed something to keep my mind off it so, I got a long yearling to train and it has been wonderful. My wife received a new ( to us) drug of Imuno Therapy and is in remission. Ki has been so beneficial to me to keeping my mind busy it has been a God send. So for your mental relief I would suggest another horse when you can. You never forget old friends but, can always use new ones.


First, let me say congratulations on your wife being in remission. 
Second, please don't think me crazy, but Gypsy actually got angry with me when I told her I wasn't going to get another horse. I know she's not Mr. Ed. But she talked to me. She knew how much riding meant to me. I spent the first 20 minutes trying desperately to get her to stand back up again. The other 11 1/2 hours saying goodbye. Vets around here are obviously not in a hurry to put an animal out of pain and misery. In a very strange twist of fate, I found out just yesterday that Gypsy's only daughter is currently for sale. I think it's too early for another horse on my farm, but it's her daughter.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 13, 2016)

Somewhere, somewhere, in time's own space
There must be some sweet pastured place
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
Some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen
I know great horses live again

Stanley Harrison


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, your mare looked to be very special. I hope some sort of justice is done.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry you and your mare had to go through this!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Words cannot express the sorrow I feel for what you and your beautiful mare had to endure. I just lost my mare as well…the difference being that she had a very long life. 
I hope that the horrible individual who did this to your horse spends a very long time in jail.
Even though it doesn’t seem like it now, somehow we’ll get through our losses, though yours was particularly tragic. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

Glad that charges are being pressed. What a horrible thing to do! Sorry you lost such a dear friend in such a way.


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

Deodar said:


> Somewhere, somewhere, in time's own space
> There must be some sweet pastured place
> Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
> Some paradise where horses go.
> ...


I absolutely love that!! Thank you for sharing that with me!!


----------



## TWHGypsyQueen (Aug 3, 2021)

livelovelaughride said:


> So very sorry for your loss, your mare looked to be very special. I hope some sort of justice is done.


Thank you. Yes, she was very special. I'm going to post again on this thread. An update!!


----------

